# IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL Blue Screen of Death!?



## LegendDoyle (Jul 17, 2007)

I recently bought a new DDR2 1024mb 800MHz Ram and placed it into my computer. (Along with another 1024mb DDR2 800MHz same brand)

Everything was fine and dandy in till XP was loading and then got that scary Blue Screen of Death which said

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
With other text with numbers on.

(Error code 1000000a, parameter1 ff00f90c, parameter2 0000001d, parameter3 00000001, parameter4 804d9f09.)

I took out my new DDR2 and just had 1 left and my computer is working fine? (Well actually some times it restarts without warnings.)

I tried putting it back in but i either get the Blue Screen again or my computer starts going strange with letters in the wrong place and i cant understand a word its trying to tell me?

I also tried putting my new ram in and leaving my old one out. And it was fine so my new ram isn't broke or anything?

If this helps my motherboard is
GeForce6100SM-M

I don't know much about computers only the basics :grin:

Thanks for any help anyone can offer. :tongue:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSF.
A 0A stop error can be caused by several things including a hardware change. As the problem occurs when both sticks and in and occasionally when the old stick is in alone, it does look as though this could be the problem. the first thing to do is run a test on the original stick. For this you can use Memtest86. You will need to download the ISO file and burn Memtest to a CD and boot from the CD. The test takes a long time to run. I usually leave it to run overnight. See what results you get with that and post back.


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

you might not want to hear this, but most likely the sticks are different models or even revisions, and just don't like each other running in dual channel, though they might work fine alone. try running them both in the same channel, you'll lose half theoretical performance but really very little real world performance.


----------



## LegendDoyle (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies 

I will try MemTest as soon as i can but cant you put it onto a floppy disk? I heard you could run it on one but i may be wrong?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

LegendDoyle said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> I will try MemTest as soon as i can but cant you put it onto a floppy disk? I heard you could run it on one but i may be wrong?


Yes, you can. Go to this link to download the pre-compiled .exe file.


----------

